
Rendering video with Windows task manager and 896 cores [video] - chrisys
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skwPiTUodDE
======
TimSchumann
Interesting. I wonder if this is a virtual machine with ‘real’ virtual cores
being fed loads of the video decoding to shade the appropriate core’s pixel
values on each frame.

